# Selling Online



## melstan775 (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay, here's one.  I was browsing Etsy and the high-selling soapmakers I was googling.  But a lot of them have no other online references.  I'm just wondering how they got to be high-sellers without a sales channel. No one gets that lucky in a marketplace if they haven't been shared, blogged, networked, traded, and indeed, bought. A lot.  Any ideas on these, for lack of a better word, anomalies?


----------



## Genny (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been told by a few high sellers on Etsy that most of their sales come from wholesale accounts.

Plus, I see a lot of sellers on Etsy that don't list their FB pages, twitter, blog, websites, etc.  but I do know that they have them because I've seen them.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 15, 2013)

Genny said:


> I've been told by a few high sellers on Etsy that most of their sales come from wholesale accounts.
> 
> Plus, I see a lot of sellers on Etsy that don't list their FB pages, twitter, blog, websites, etc.  but I do know that they have them because I've seen them.



That sounds about right. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's another question  - does anyone here make their soaps/creams/body products in their kitchen and sell them?  Looks like NV requires a separate lab for cosmetics, but "soap" is not considered a cosmetic under the state law.  I'm kind of confused, but yes, looking toward the future to avoid trouble and find whats feasible.


----------



## rodeogal (Feb 1, 2013)

I think most of us are 'kitchen sink soapers'!  I know I am and my soap curing room, supply closet, and office are all the guest bedroom.  I am just now beginning to sell my soaps, but I believe others have been selling for a long time.


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Here's another question  - does anyone here make their soaps/creams/body products in their kitchen and sell them?  Looks like NV requires a separate lab for cosmetics, but "soap" is not considered a cosmetic under the state law.  I'm kind of confused, but yes, looking toward the future to avoid trouble and find whats feasible.



I missed this before melstan.
There are a few states that do not allow cosmetics to be made in their home.  Florida is very strict about it (I don't live there thankfully).  
As long as you are only making soap & labeling it only as soap (not making any cosmetic claims on it), then you should be okay.


----------

